# Two suggestions



## "Roger" (Jun 29, 2005)

1.  (This is not a high priority item.  Given all the work that those who maintain the Review boards already put in, I am simply putting forth a suggestion that the various moderators might add to their Review boards _on an individual basis _ on a time available basis.)  I would find it helpful if, when I opened up a Review board and was presented with the chart showing which resorts have been reviewed, those charts indicated which resorts were in RCI Points.  Whether a resort is in Points or not is often one of the first pieces of information I need in order to determine which reviews to look at.

2.  (Maybe this one is already being done.)  We are obviously in a shakedown period for the new board.  Most people now know how to get themselves listed as a TUG member, but I expect we will continue to see people dribble in saying "I am still listed as a Guest."  The sticky on the BBS board helps (and is all that can be done for now).  May I suggest, however, that whenever anyone new joins TUG, that Bill's email not only include the password needed to get to the Reviews and Sightings, but also include a paragraph (perhaps highlighted) explaining how to be listed as a TUG member on the BBS.  Likewise, the next time the password changes, his email also include a paragraph (perhaps highlighted) indicating that people will have to change their profile in order to continue to be listed as a TUG member.


----------



## Marina_K (Jul 30, 2005)

Roger said:
			
		

> 1.  (This is not a high priority item.  Given all the work that those who maintain the Review boards already put in, I am simply putting forth a suggestion that the various moderators might add to their Review boards _on an individual basis _ on a time available basis.)  I would find it helpful if, when I opened up a Review board and was presented with the chart showing which resorts have been reviewed, those charts indicated which resorts were in RCI Points.  Whether a resort is in Points or not is often one of the first pieces of information I need in order to determine which reviews to look at.



Hey Roger,

The Review reps/editors/managers/whateverwe'recallingourselvestoday are not "making" the new Review Hompage or the Area pages. I'll pass your suggestion along to the person who is.

Marina


----------

